
Ultra Secure Asset Verification - PretzelFisch
http://www.formfree.com/product/
======
PretzelFisch
Now the lender/broker is going to send their borrower a email that takes them
to a site asking them to hand over their username and password for each of the
financial institutions where they hold accounts. This looks like a service
that mainstreams the behavior that most security experts advice against.

